# Prostitutes and reflective vests!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*This is the headline of the article frm the BBC news.
*

*Spanish prostitutes don reflective vests to avoid fines*

According to the article


> Spanish law allows the practice of prostitution, but it is a criminal offence for a person to profit from the prostitution of another.


BBC News - Spanish prostitutes don reflective vests to avoid fines


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *This is the headline of the article frm the BBC news.
> *
> 
> *Spanish prostitutes don reflective vests to avoid fines*
> ...


I can imagine somebody inadvertently trying to negotiate with a roadsweeper on a foggy day ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I can imagine somebody inadvertently trying to negotiate with a roadsweeper on a foggy day ...


Conjures up an interesting image!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I can imagine somebody inadvertently trying to negotiate with a roadsweeper on a foggy day ...


jeje, perhaps they should identify them with special signs on the vests - maybe "P" plates, or a "se vende" sign!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> jeje, perhaps they should identify them with special signs on the vests - maybe "P" plates, or a "se vende" sign!


Flashing red lights?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Flashing red lights?


Perfect 

From a marketing point of view i think its a great idea - the back of the vest could display any latest special offers or BOGOF deals!!!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Around here they could get mixed up with the council ladies who are maintaining the roundabout gardens !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> *This is the headline of the article frm the BBC news.
> *
> 
> *Spanish prostitutes don reflective vests to avoid fines*
> ...


:clap2: love it!!!




I wonder if they'd wear reflective knickers?





actually it would be good if they wore _any_ knickers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL

Hilarious!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I can see we're getting into this ladies and gents!
Nice to see a little humour!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can see we're getting into this ladies and gents!
> Nice to see a little humour!


I thought it had been very quiet in here the last few days... then suddenly glow in the dar prostitutes came up! It's cheered me up!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I thought it had been very quiet in here the last few days... then suddenly glow in the dar prostitutes came up! It's cheered me up!


HA,hahaha!!
Glow in the dark!!
Think you might be getting carried away now Steve!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> HA,hahaha!!
> Glow in the dark!!
> Think you might be getting carried away now Steve!


i could think of something witty to say now but I will bring down the tone of this quality forum... but at least if they did glow in the dark you would see them coming though


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2: love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't upset them otherwise they might wear the reflective jackets , only!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Don't upset them otherwise they might wear the reflective jackets , only!


that's the point really - there's one on the N332 who wears just a short jacket


all the traffic slows to see if she's got underwear on



I haven't let my OH slow down enough for a close enough look when I've been with him



it sure doesn't look like she has any though!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that's the point really - there's one on the N332 who wears just a short jacket
> 
> 
> all the traffic slows to see if she's got underwear on
> ...


oh the poor love, and its getting cold now... she'll catch her death.... i was going to say that standing outside in this weather at night she'll het chapped lips but that would lower the tone wouldn't it!!


----------



## maxmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Do they have to put the reflective stripes on their white chairs as well? I saw a white chair by the bins today, maybe the new rules were too much to follow?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Colleeneelloc said:


> Do they have to put the reflective stripes on their white chairs as well? I saw a white chair by the bins today, maybe the new rules were too much to follow?


white chairs? am i missing something? the girls round here don't sit down (i dont think they could in the dresses they wear!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> white chairs? am i missing something? the girls round here don't sit down (i dont think they could in the dresses they wear!)


There's one in a smaller town in Alicante who seems to have a right good deal going on with her beach chair and the little set-up she's got going while waiting. 

The first time I saw it I thought I was in an Almodovar movie.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> Perfect
> 
> From a marketing point of view i think its a great idea - the back of the vest could display any latest special offers or BOGOF deals!!!!!


Quite agree, I think they should have the prices clearly displayed on their vests.
For instance,when things are quiet and business is not good, they could do special 2 for 1 offers, to keep things ticking over.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> There's one in a smaller town in Alicante who seems to have a right good deal going on with her beach chair and the little set-up she's got going while waiting.
> 
> The first time I saw it I thought I was in an Almodovar movie.


Amazing! I have visions! The conversations in this forum always cheer me up. In benidorm they dont sit on anything (well....) but what does amaze me is the selection available in the park late at night - it's like Asda! You get men, women, young, old, it must be a thriving industry!

(and before you ask.... the reason I am in the park late at night is because it is a short cut to my car - before any comments come in!)


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> Quite agree, I think they should have the prices clearly displayed on their vests.
> For instance,when things are quiet and business is not good, they could do special 2 for 1 offers, to keep things ticking over.


Absolutely! I was driving in town today and saw a place renting out mobility scooters and there was a poster saying something along the lines of...

"the easy rider...2 weeks for the price of one"

i thought of this thread!


----------



## maxmom (Oct 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> There's one in a smaller town in Alicante who seems to have a right good deal going on with her beach chair and the little set-up she's got going while waiting.
> 
> The first time I saw it I thought I was in an Almodovar movie.


We went to Guadelest today and saw a few of these "self employed" ladies with their blanco Sillas on the way, before we got up the hill of course!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Colleeneelloc said:


> We went to Guadelest today and saw a few of these "self employed" ladies with their blanco Sillas on the way, before we got up the hill of course!


Guadalest? Thats a respectable area! Those ladies are prostitutes? Oh! I wondered why she was very keen to "show me" when I asked for directions!!!


----------



## maxmom (Oct 20, 2010)

It was before we got up the hills to the town! Bit of a shock to the busloads of german elderly tourists eh?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Colleeneelloc said:


> It was before we got up the hills to the town! Bit of a shock to the busloads of german elderly tourists eh?


 Indeedy!

In fairness though... I will say... I think Spain has got it right with prostitutionism (is that a real word)? It's the oldest trade going and it will happen. Do what the UK do and it gets driven underground and becomes a dangerous business riddled with drugs, violence etc.

Spain has a very low rate of rapes etc.... why?... because the people who struggle to get any can go and pay "two mil Lil" round the corner a few euros and away they go!

The police seem to keep an eye on the girls and look out for them....you know... if it's cold, they stop, talk to them and let them sit in their police cars to get warm...give them a rub to warm them up and then off they go.... wonderful people the spanish police!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

How long before the enterprising ones rent advertising space on their jackets then ? I remember watching ' comando actualidad' on La1 a year or so ago when they did a bit on prostitution & said that spanish men spend 50 million €'s a week on prostitutes !


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> Indeedy!
> 
> In fairness though... I will say... I think Spain has got it right with prostitutionism (is that a real word)? It's the oldest trade going and it will happen. Do what the UK do and it gets driven underground and becomes a dangerous business riddled with drugs, violence etc.
> 
> Spain has a very low rate of rapes etc.... why?... because the people who struggle to get any can go and pay "two mil Lil" round the corner a few euros and away they go!


I think prostitution is the word you were looking for Steve.
But, don't think that prostitution in Spain is some kind of cottage industry. It's


> a dangerous business riddled with drugs, violence etc.


here too. Most prostitutes are imported, the country of origin depending on the fad of the moment, but could be Latin American countries, former Slavic countries etc. They are exploited and demeaned for the most part. 
One of the main areas in Madrid is the Casa Del Campo, the area just before the entrance to the theme park where you go through if you go by car. Nice view for the kids...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Indeedy!
> 
> In fairness though... I will say... I think Spain has got it right with prostitutionism (is that a real word)? It's the oldest trade going and it will happen. Do what the UK do and it gets driven underground and becomes a dangerous business riddled with drugs, violence etc.
> 
> ...


Prostitutionism?? Prostitution is already a noun! (sorry, pedantic streak coming out!)

There is a serious side to all this of course. Two mil Lil might know what she's doing and be quite happy, but people-trafficking, drug money laundering, STDs, exploitation of minors and all sorts of nasty things are lurking under the surface. The police are increasingly taking an interest in this side of things - we had six puti-clubs closed down last year round here because of links to organised crime.

There is an excellent film called Princesas which offers a pretty realistic picture of prostitution in Madrid. It's not all doom and gloom - well worth watching!
Princesas (2005) - IMDb


----------

